
Silicon Valley Has an Asian-People Problem - yummyfajitas
http://www.unz.com/gnxp/silicon-valley-has-an-asian-people-problem/
======
bobby_9x
Instead of looking at race, we should be looking at culture. Is education
stressed in the family?

The railroads were built on the backs of what is essentially Chinese slaves in
America.

Chinese restaurants spread around mostly because of rampant racism that forced
many families and businesses out of san fransico and into the midwest.

Many of the descendents of these same immigrants are now extremely successful.
Why? Because they didn't pass on a victim mentality and instead pushed their
kids to succeed at all costs.

I'm really tired of these articles that give us straight statistics and
somehow equate this with racism.

------
nailer
IIRC Harvard at least has introduced measures which reduce the amount of
Asians in their intake, without necessarily saying that was their goal.

------
Tempest1981
Is there a tie-in with education, and the technical skills that are required,
and who has those skills?

